# Other novel series based 1980's America



## lwhitehead (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi this is my Other idea for novel series set 1980's America, an Age of Greed and Excess. 


A P.I. who is the Wealthest and Costly in America, He wasn't born into great Wealth he can move, eat and socialize among the wealthest of this timeframe.



So in what City should his First PI Office be located?,


LW


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 15, 2017)

Which city? You ask us. Now which city would you want it set in? As it's your story after all. Can you write a story set in a city that you do not know well? These are the questions I put to you.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 17, 2017)

Well it was the era of my childhood also, but it was an era of Greed, Corruption, and excess.

So my main character is a very talent P.I he just is the Richest and most Costly as well.

High Society in 1980's North America and the rest of the world, what sources can I use.

LW


----------

